# What city has the most amount of construction going-on at the moment?



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

What city/urban area in the world do you think has the most under-construction projects going-on at the moment * in terms of overall numbers* and not ratio of city/urban current built-up area to the under-construction one. 
For example: Beijing has probably more construction projects going-on at the moment than Dubai in total scale terms. Though, Dubai's ratio of under-construction comprise a large part of the cities infrastructure as compared to Beijing because Beijing is a larger city which already has a large built-up area completed.

Replies are very well appreciated.  Many thanks.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Dubai is definitely one of them!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

I wouldn't doubt on Dubai right now!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*How about Hong Kong???*

Hong Kong, is the skyscraper capital of Asia, and probably the world. And, when I was there last October, they are still building those ultra-thin highrise building! Wow! I just love how dense Hong Kong is. 

In my opinion: Hong Kong, though smaller than many globally recognized (global city-status) cities in Asia (Tokyo, Seoul, Osaka, Beijing and Shanghai), looks more aesthetic (in an overall touristic sense) than any of them. 

My favorite globally recognized cities in Asia have got to be: (in order)
1. Singapore
2. Shanghai
3. Hong Kong
4. Tokyo
5. Beijing


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
I think that Dubai's amonts dwarf any city in Asia, not sure why it is, but I guess that they felt left out of the asian building boom!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Hong Kong, is the skyscraper capital of Asia, and probably the world. And, when I was there last October, they are still building those ultra-thin highrise building! Wow! I just love how dense Hong Kong is.
> 
> In my opinion: Hong Kong, though smaller than most cities in Asia (Tokyo, Seoul, Osaka, Beijing and Shanghai), looks more aesthetic (in an overall touristic view/perception and experience) than any of them except for Shanghai  .
> 
> ...


Hong Kong > Shanghai or Singapore 

Anyway, HK also has alot of construction happening but not in the same rate as Dubai.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyway, here are the no. of buildings under construction in selected Asian cities (source: Emporis)

Hong Kong = 142
Dubai = 297
Shanghai = 25


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*So...is it really Dubai???*

So, is Dubai really the king of kings when it comes to *total construction activity*?

How about urban areas like Tokyo, Sao Paulo, or Beijing?

>Tokyo
-Tokyo's normally builds around 200-300 high-rise buildings every year. I mean, it their normal construction activity!

>Sao Paulo
-It is an urban area with already 48,000 high-rises (though not really tall ones). I've read that Sao Paulo has enough high-rise construction so that in everyday of the year one is completed [this is based on hearsays from people].

>Beijing
-This city is trying very hard to impress the world when it plays host to the 2008 Olympics. Construction of not only high-rise buildings but also expressways, subways, other forms of rail-transport as well as the stadiums are just all over the place.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ChicagoSkyline*

How about Chicago, the *true* skyscraper capital of the Americas?

Is Chicago also experiencing a construction boom like many Asian, Latin American, and GCC countries.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> So, is Dubai really the king of kings when it comes to total construction?
> 
> How about urban areas like Tokyo? Sao Paulo? Beijing?
> 
> ...


One thing for sure they are all sticking with mid risers!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Shanghai???*

*What the hell has happened to Shanghai?* I doubt it only has 25 high-rise projects going-up. I think Emporis is quite inaccurate with its figures in Shanghai. I was thingking it to have about a thousand major and minor high-rise construction going-on at the moment.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ ChicagoSkyline*

Yeah, your right. But, in my book, construction of mid-rises are as significant as construction of high-rises ones. :

Don't forget about Seoul, too.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> So, is Dubai really the king of kings when it comes to total construction?
> 
> How about urban areas like Tokyo? Sao Paulo? Beijing?
> 
> ...


Here are the statistics

Tokyo = 164
Sao Paulo =
Beijing = 

As for Beijing, the city already has a metro system. Most like it's gonna be expanded.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> *What the hell has happened to Shanghai?* I doubt it only has 25 high-rise projects going-up. I think Emporis is quite inaccurate with its figures in Shanghai. I was thingking it to have about a thousand major and minor high-rise construction going-on at the moment.


*Shanghai is slowly sinking*
Epoch Times
9/28/2003

Shanghai, the largest city in China and literally meaning “above the sea,” may soon become “under the sea” if growth is not managed, experts say.

Rapid economic growth in Shanghai over the last two decades has resulted in growth expansion of skyscrapers in many areas of the city. These buildings have added a significant burden to the soil and bedrock, to the extent that the ground has been sinking. On average, the city is sinking at the annual rate of 1.5 cm (0.7 inch). The sinking ground has already affected the construction of subways and high-rises. Shanghai may become an underground city in 50 years if the current situation continues.

The Yangcheng Evening News reported that the problem is most severe in Pudong District, where a mere 540 square km (208 square miles) of land is home to 1.4 million people. In the financial district, where there is large concentration of skyscrapers,the ground is sinking at 3 cm per year, doubling the city’s average. In the area near the 420-meter tall Jinmao Tower, which once was the tallest building in the world, ground is sinking at 6.3 cm every year.

Shanghai Water Resources Bureau staff attributes ground sinking to weight from the construction of skyscrapers, excavation for underground projects such as the subway system, and the over consumption of groundwater.

There are over 3000 buildings higher than 24 stories in Shanghai, while another 3000 are planned or under construction.

Experts say that global warming has resulted in a worldwide rise in sea levels. By 2050, the water level near Shanghai is expected to rise 5 to 7 cm, bringing even more pressure to the soil.

On July 1, 2003, a severe water leakage in the Fourth Line of the Shanghai subway led to the leaning and collapse of several high-rises nearby, sending a sobering warning to building officials.

Furthermore, the varying speed of ground sinking in different areas could potentially threaten the stability of the subway tunnels.

However, these warning signs have not discouraged the city and eager developers. The Yangcheng Evening News reported that another skyscraper project, vying to become the world’s tallest, is planned in Pudong’s financial district near the Jinmao Tower. The estimated cost for the new 101-story building is $625 million.

Chinese geologists say that Shanghai was originally a shoal, and its foundation is composed of sand and silt washed over by the Yangtze River. The top layer of the city is 300 meters of soft soil, which is water-absorbent, permeable, and elastic like a sponge.

Building records show that by the 1960s, there were 40 high-rises in Shanghai. During the 1980s, 650 new high-rises were built. Two thousand new high-rises were built in the next decade. The construction industry was especially robust in 1997, when 484 buildings were completed. Currently there are over 3000 high-rises of more than 24 stories in Shanghai, more than 100 of which have 100 or more stories.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> How about Chicago, the skyscraper *true* capital in the Americas? Is Chicago also experiencing a construction boom like many Asian, Latin American, and GCC countries.


Yea, I think that it always has! Chicago has its initial semi building boom revitalization started shortly after Y2k after our massive supertalls 3 decades ago and just these few years, our skyline is also getting busy growing up with ultra modern beauties! 

From emporis: Chicago is current having 40 U/C :cheers:


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

WANCH said:


> Anyway, here are the no. of buildings under construction in selected Asian cities (source: Emporis)
> 
> Hong Kong = 142
> Dubai = 297
> Shanghai = 25



Sao Paulo = 643
Dubai = 297
Tokyo = 164
Hong Kong = 142
Singapore = 137
Seoul = 60
Beijing = 54
Bangkok =51
Shanghai = 25


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Then Sao Paulo wins this one


----------



## Backstrom (Apr 26, 2006)

I would guess Dubai beats out the other major metropolises when you look at the ratio, and how many projects are going up relative to the size of the city.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Well...*

Well, I think the sinking problem is limited to the Pudong New Area.

If I remember it right, Pudong New Area is the one that is sinking and not the Old Puxi area. :dunno:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Well, I think the sinking problem is limited to the Pudong New Area.
> 
> If I remember it right, Pudong New Area is the one that is sinking and not the Old Puxi area. :dunno:


I think includes Puxi as well but Pudong is more prone. Despite of that they're still building the SWFC.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> From emporis: Chicago is current having 40 U/C :cheers:


But compared with NY, NY has 113 under construction


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*So, the most significant building construction site (taken as a city/urban area)...*

are:

Sao Paulo
Dubai
Tokyo
Hong Kong
Singapore
New York

Some honorable mentions:
Seoul
Shanghai

To be honest, I'm actually gearing this thread to a discussion of which city/urban area has the most impressive infrastructure. But that's just me.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

WANCH said:


> But compared with NY, NY has 113 under construction


Yea, I know! Chicago isn't so famous in the midrisers department!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Chicago, city of extremes...*

I can't help but notice that Chicago is a city of extremes. I mean, it's urban sprawl is composed of an ultra-dense downtown (The Loop) and then ultra-sprawling suburban area (it sprawls like a mofo) takes over immediately with only few clusters of mid-rises. What do you think ChicagoSkyline? Is this a correct assessment of your city?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ...are:
> To be honest, I'm actually gearing this thread to a discussion of which city/urban area has the most impressive infrastructure. But that's just me. Don't need to follow what I want from this thread .


If you're talking about infrastructure I'm gonna go with HK. We have a really nice and organized public transportation system. We also have nice urban plannings as well.

As for skyscrapers. HK has one the most no. of high-rise construction including the future tallest which is the ICC. Compared with Sao Paulo where most of it's buildings under construction aren't as tall as HK.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ...are:
> 
> Sao Paulo
> Dubai
> ...


I think that the amounts of under construction should put into to two categories.

For high risers/supertalls:
#1 Dubai
#2 HK
#3 Toronto
#4 NYC
#5 Chicago

For mid risers:
#1 Sao Paulo
#2 Tokyo
#3 Singapore
#4 Seoul
#5 Beijin
#6 Miami
:cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> I can't help but notice that Chicago is a city of extremes. I mean, it's urban sprawl is composed of an ultra-dense downtown (The Loop) and then ultra-sprawling suburban area (it sprawls like a mofo) takes over immediately with only few clusters of mid-rises. What do you think ChicagoSkyline? Is this a correct assessment of your city?


LOL.,....you are cracking me up Cebuano! :master: :banana2: :dance: 

Chicago is extreme in coporating both: VERTICAL & HORIZONTAL
We are famous for building tons of supertalls in compact downtown and we are also famous for building tons of suburbian houses in wide open west....lol!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Hong Kong, Asia's World City...True!*

Yeah, Hong Kong's transportation network is effective as well as efficient in transporting it's approximately 7 million residents everyday. Hong Kong is effectively the least oil-dependent major city in Asia and, probably, the world. I mean, Singapore with only 4 million people have more cars than Hong Kong. I believe this should be the model city of the future.

If only the locals were as tourist-friendly as people from Tokyo, Hong Kong would be higher on my personal list for Asian best global cities.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ ChicagoSkyline*

Many thanks.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago examples of Vertical V.S. Horizontal sprawl!*

In the great sense of extremes: vertical of Chicago skyline sprawl VS horizontal of Chicago suburban sprawl
















^^
This aerial is from about 50 miles west of Chicago loop!
Enjoy! :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
Which one do you like better?
The vertical sprawl or horizontal sprawl of chicagos'? :cheers:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ ChicagoSkyline*

I think its should not be termed as vertical sprawl but vertical extremities.

IMHO, I prefer density than sprawl anyday.  I think Asians (with Japanese being exceptions--Tokyo's sprawl is as big as Chicago's) prefer dense cities than sprawling ones unlike the Americans.

The rate of suburbanism and/or exurbism in the U.S. is simply environmentally unsustainable and logically inefficient. I mean, why go out into more isolated areas when one can live in a vibrant core. Moreover, Chicago's yet underdeveloped commuter rail network forces these suburbanites to spend so much time and gas-money travelling thru gridlocked freeways.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Yeah, Hong Kong's transportation network is effective as well as efficient in transporting it's approximately 7 million *dynamic* residents everyday. Hong Kong is also one of the least oil dependent economies in Asia and, probably, the world. Singapore with only 4 million people have more cars than Hong Kong. This is the model city of the future. If only the locals were as tourist friendly as people from Tokyo, Hong Kong would be higher on my personal list for Asian best global cities than Shanghai and Singapore.


When was the last time you were in HK? Anyway, HK people were one of the ruddest but times has changed. We're friendlier and more corteous especially to tourists.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> The vertical extreme, of coarse. As an Asian, I would prefer density that suburbia anyday.
> 
> Suburbianism in the U.S.A. is not only kinda' selfish in my opinion (why go out into more isolated areas when one can live in a vibrant core--individualism gone wild) but also very inefficient. Moreover, Chicago's yet underdeveloped commuter rail network forces these suburbianites to spend huge amounts of *time* travelling via gridlocked freeways + huge amounts, too, in *gas*. You know what I mean.


LOL, as someone said earlier about our Americans being addict on driving, I wouldn't doubt that at all just looking at the rate our suburbs are sprawling!
Another good reason that I can think of is the way better school districts!

Alright, since you like the extreme vertical chicago skyline...I shall present to you







:cheers:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ WANCH*

I was in Hong Kong last October. Visited Hong Kong Disneyland .


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ ChicagoSkyline*

Wow! Fantastic! You know, I often confuse myself with the John Hancock Center and the Sears Tower (probably because of the unusual black color that both possess). Is that a Ferris Wheel in foreground? Look how small it is compared to the supertalls in the background. Wow!

...be back after lunch.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Wow! Fantastic! Is that a Ferris Wheel in foreground?
> 
> ...be back after lunch.


Yep, in Navy Pier!
Chicago is planning on adding theme park alike entertainment into and around navy pier, it will be really cool!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Wow! Fantastic! You know, I often confuse myself with the John Hancock Center and the Sears Tower (probably because of the unusual black color that both possess). Is that a Ferris Wheel in foreground? Look how small it is compared to the supertalls in the background. Wow!
> 
> ...be back after lunch.


Yep, those two big eye sores! :bash: :jk:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

As with Chicago, I prefer the way it is right now with having it's high rises in the main CBD and surrounding areas.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

WANCH said:


> As with Chicago, I prefer the way it is right now with having it's high rises in the main CBD and surrounding areas.


Yea, I agree. But I think that Chicago is also going thru yet another highrising boom just like asian cities, mostly around the loop like river east, west loop and south loop! Most of proposals now being southward of JHC...........Soldier field :runaway:


----------



## ChgoLvr83 (Aug 1, 2004)

Actually, although Chicago is blessed in the supertall/high-rise department, its much, much more of a mid to low-rise type of city. Outside of the CBD and the lakefront, you wont see many high-rises at all. Its more dense, low-rise neighborhoods than anything else. And I kinda like it that way. The best of both.

Example - You can go 1-3 miles (maybe less) north from downtown and you'll run into neighborhoods like this:










And this will stretch for miles until the city limits. So when you see pics of skyscrapers in downtown Chicago and then they come to an sudden end, its more than likely replaced by tightly packed neighborhoods such as above. I typically wouldnt call it sprawl until you leave the city and its inner suburbs (ie, Evanston).

Edit: How do these freakin threads in this section turn to Chicago almost all the time? LOL. This isnt on-topic.


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

how in the hell is NYC only mentioned once?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
Good explaination man!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Spooky873 said:


> how in the hell is NYC only mentioned once?


We should start picking on Dubai, since it is king in this thread!


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

im beginning to think there arent many NYC forumers on this site. 

this ones very intl.


----------



## ChgoLvr83 (Aug 1, 2004)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> ^^
> Good explaination man!


Well, I try.  Peace out.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Spooky873 said:


> im beginning to think there arent many NYC forumers on this site.
> 
> this ones very intl.


nah! I disagree!
They just busy or going to bed early :nuts: :naughty: 
Yes, this site is very international as well!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

There are alot of NYC forumers here but they're more concentrated in other issues. As with NY, yes there are alot skyscrapers under construction but it's not is not as high compared to construction in Asian cities.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

WANCH said:


> There are alot of NYC forumers here but they're more concentrated in other issues. As with NY, yes there are alot skyscrapers under construction but it's not is not as high compared to construction in Asian cities.


BTW, WANCH, any idea where are :dunno: :? the dubai forumers?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> BTW, WANCH, any idea where are :dunno: :? the dubai forumers?


I wouldn't know man  They're probably in the Dubai section


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, as ChicagoLvr83 pointed out, Chicago is not suburban by any means outside the CBD. It's quite dense.



The remaining shots were taken from a helicopter by KCgridlock. You can see his amazing thread of Chicago aerials here. He has updated it with more photos, so check page 3 of the thread as well.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

But Chicago is mostly low to mid-rise outside the CBD.

Anyway, there was a book of Chicago aerial I always browse in the bookstore. And the scenes were very impressive. They also have versions for LA and Paris as well.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

WANCH said:


> Then Sao Paulo wins this one


No doubt about that - it's by far Sampa in numbers of ongoing construction. Followed by: Shanghai and Moscow.

In % (u/c vs already existing buildings) clearly Dubai


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Probably Dubai and some cities in China.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> No doubt about that - it's by far Sampa in numbers of ongoing construction. Followed by: Shanghai and Moscow.
> 
> In % (u/c vs already existing buildings) clearly Dubai


I good that Sampa is getting massive construction. But most of the upcoming scrapers lack height that is if you compare it with HK. In fact all the new scrapers being constructed won't be taller than the Mirante do Vale which is the current tallest.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Miami should at least be getting some honorable mentions though of course we can't compete with Dubai or any of the Asian boomtowns. By my count there are currently 110 highrises under construction around the Miami area (a good chunk fall outside the tiny city limits). Probably near 200 U/C in the metro. In some sections of the city cranes out number buildings.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

you all know it must be Dubai, 16% of the world's cranes are in Dubai and not everything has started yet


----------



## lebaneseangel (Apr 30, 2006)

dubai is a awesome city!!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
Thanks for the Miami u/c pics Dave, it looks impressive! Miami certainly is also going thru some serious highrising boom, it is my lovely second home away from Chicago!  

But we all know, Dubai and Sao Paulo are the kings in most amounst u/c right now! :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> Yeah, as ChicagoLvr83 pointed out, Chicago is not suburban by any means outside the CBD. It's quite dense.


Of course! I think that everyone knows!
Chicago metro or chicagoland is indeed very dense with most of them being low rises. But as it reaches over city limit, it becomes less denser and when you reach suburban cities, it is very sprawl at least that is what it is like here in Naperville and we are 50 miles SW of chicago, so it isn't so close to Chicago!

Here are some typical chicago metro density in 1996:
































































Some Cabrini-Greens:

















Finally, when you are in the suburb such as Naperville, buildings and houses tend to be more spread out due to more open land...here is the Naperville office park next to I-88


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

WANCH said:


> Anyway, here are the no. of buildings under construction in selected Asian cities (source: Emporis)
> 
> Hong Kong = 142
> Dubai = 297
> Shanghai = 25


emporis and ssp databases contain just few percents of all buildings. so it's not an indicator.

most active right now are such cities like dubai, shanghai, beijing, moscow and possibly sao paulo, and close to them any big chinese city.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

coth said:


> emporis and ssp databases contain just few percents of all buildings. so it's not an indicator.
> 
> most active right now are such cities like dubai, shanghai, beijing, moscow and possibly sao paulo, and close to them any big chinese city.


Yea, what is up with emporis having only 25 u/c for Shanghai anyway, even Chicago has more than Shanghai!
How is Moscow? Is it also going thru some sort of midrises to highrises boom? 

I like your avatar, it is very funny! :runaway:


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Some Cabrini-Greens:


I want to see a current aerial of this. It would look totally different!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I was wondering when someone was going to mention Miami or Toronto as hot spots.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Shanghai has more than 2000 highrises underconstruction right now.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
So am I!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> I think that the amounts of under construction should put into to two categories.
> 
> For high risers/supertalls:
> #1 Dubai
> ...


I did, taller and better!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Skybean said:


> Shanghai has more than 2000 highrises underconstruction right now.


wow! :runaway: 
where did you find out the number, skybean?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> Yeah, as ChicagoLvr83 pointed out, Chicago is not suburban by any means outside the CBD. It's quite dense.
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining shots were taken from a helicopter by KCgridlock. You can see his amazing thread of Chicago aerials here. He has updated it with more photos, so check page 3 of the thread as well.


From the Chicago map below,as you can see the chicago metro is in dark brown so the above pics showing houses density and lowrises. As you reaching out in the light brown area, the sprawling becomes problem!  









Here are some Naperville density  :runaway: 

























As you can see, instead of busy building more highrises near and around Chicago, we are sprawling out to suburb to busy building houses and midrises!


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> How is Moscow? Is it also going thru some sort of midrises to highrises boom?


Not really boom, but still enough much. At least 500 construction demesnes within city borders. At least 50 highrises (over 30 floors) and 7 supertalls u/c.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=330276
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319919
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=417&pp=200


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

coth said:


> Not really boom, but still enough much. At least 500 construction demesnes within city borders. At least 50 highrises (over 30 floors) and 7 supertalls u/c.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=330276
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319919
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=417&pp=200


Wow, still very impressive! Does Moscow has the most highrises in Russia?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Wow, still very impressive! Does Moscow has the most highrises in Russia?


In Europe.

here is panorama from Man's Season - Velvet Revolution movie around Yugo-Zapadnaya metro station.

screen rip so isn't really good quality
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8321973626104390378&pl=true


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

UrbanSophist said:


> I want to see a current aerial of this. It would look totally different!


Most of them are going thru the process like below now!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

coth said:


> In Europe.


Really, more than Frankfurt?
Can you show us some Moscow skyline with some visible cranes for u/c highrises? :cheers:


----------



## qUikSiLvEr4988 (Apr 1, 2006)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> wow! :runaway:
> where did you find out the number, skybean?


pfff, come on, his head. 

you cannot say shanghai has 2,000 without any reliable source of information. if shanghai has that much than dubai is probably 2x's that, and other cities should be inflated as well.


----------



## qUikSiLvEr4988 (Apr 1, 2006)

simply amazing some people.


----------



## qUikSiLvEr4988 (Apr 1, 2006)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> From the Chicago map below,as you can see the chicago metro is in dark brown so the above pics showing houses density and lowrises. As you reaching out in the light brown area, the sprawling becomes problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyone wanna know the difference between america and china? 

suburban sprawl vs. highrise residentials. besides we only have 300 million people to their 1.6 billion.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Really, more than Frankfurt?
> Can you show us some Moscow skyline with some visible cranes for u/c highrises? :cheers:


frankfurt is nowhere near. i have edited my post and added link to video to one of moscow districts. it's just few percents of moscow.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

qUikSiLvEr4988 said:


> anyone wanna know the difference between america and china?
> 
> suburban sprawl vs. highrise residentials. besides we only have 300 million people to their 1.6 billion.


russia has twice less population than usa, but use highrise construction as well.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

coth said:


> In Europe.
> 
> here is panorama from Man's Season - Velvet Revolution movie around Yugo-Zapadnaya metro station.
> 
> ...


Awsome moscow panorama! It really look like Sao Paulo, BA and Tokyo! At the end of video, I see some cranes going up and lots of wide open land. Are majority of the 50 u/c going to be there? :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> Are these real pictures or computer generated?


Hey Azn chi boi!
They are as real as my neck of woods...naperville! We are getting some density as well!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Hey Azn chi boi!
> They are as real as my neck of woods...naperville! We are getting some density as well!


I actually like those photos of Naperville. One thing I noticed are most of these houses don't have fences surrounding them.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

WANCH said:


> I actually like those photos of Naperville. One thing I noticed are most of these houses don't have fences surrounding them.


Those are 1996 pics near Naperville downtown. Today, lots of houses have fences but with more sprawling space in the newly developing south side where I am living right now, Mini McMansion


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Is Istanbul in the TOP 20??

204 are u/c now


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> Is Istanbul in the TOP 20??
> 
> 204 are u/c now


wow that is alot for Istanbul! Are they mostly midrises?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

its more 12fl - 30fl (but there are also some +40FL and DTI with 94 FL)
many residences


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> its more 12fl - 30fl (but there are also some +40FL and DTI with 94 FL)
> many residences


I think that Istanbul can easily be on top 10 for most amount of midrises u/c!
Cool, looks like Istanbul is growing in population! BTW, I love its skyline and mountain settings!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Istanbul is getting a building boom which to me is surprising. I prefer the city without the highrises just like Athens.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

the proposed or u/c skyscrapers for the european part


actually there is since 2005 a residential boom in Istanbul
according to some experts the office boom will start 2007 or more 2008

what i like
there is a race between Maslak Cluster, Sisli Cluster, Levent Cluster and Kozyatagi Cluster (asian part)


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> the proposed or u/c skyscrapers for the european part
> 
> 
> actually there is since 2005 a residential boom in Istanbul
> ...


Interesting pano! I don't think that Istanbul has a decent skyline right now, but a very lovely city scape! Maybe after next few years, we will starting to see its skyline taking shape!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

yes 
to many cluster
but stll good for a european skyline


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> yes
> to many cluster
> but stll good for a european skyline


Yea, very original!
I love the Istanbul skyline view with the bridge across in it! :runaway:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

actually i like the view with the 2nd bridge more


living in a skyscraper
or in a old mansion at the bosphorus?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> actually i like the view with the 2nd bridge more
> 
> 
> living in a skyscraper
> or in a old mansion at the bosphorus?


There you have it, what a beaut! :runaway:


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

Dubai all the way.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Paris* area

In Paris suburbs and in Paris ex industrial districts they are a lot of offices
and residencial low rises ( 6 -9 floors) in construction.


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

1.Dubai
297 under construction 
228 approved 
174 completed 
12 never built 
9 proposed 
3 on hold 


2.*Istanbul * 

2,124 completed 
204 under construction 
37 approved 
21 never built 
16 proposed 
3 on hold 
1 under reconstruction 


And Chicago :lol:
1,046 completed 
164 demolished 
156 never built 
75 proposed 
43 approved 
40 under construction 
9 vision 
2 under demolition


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

but there are cities with more u/c ;


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Show us


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

read the whole topic


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

London was suburbanising for 40 years, losing 2.5 million from a pre-war peak of 9 million. It has a protected Green Belt around it so the suburbs do not extend over vast areas - in effect millions had to move out from the city and leapfrog onto commuter towns and satellite cities. Hence the dramatic fall in population. 

*But things started changing* in the 1980s as the city started to look up, after decades of stagnation. The 1990s saw the Labour govt putting in legislation so new builds had to be on 'brownfield' sites - eg ex-industrial or derelict land, rather than countryside. The result is now Brits have some of the smallest living space in the developed world, shrinking 40% over 40 years, and despite being a green and pleasant land - England would be the 4th most crowded country (over 20 million) in the world. Take out the large expanses in the north and west and near 50 million manage to fit into an area the size of Maine - imagine NYC CSA (at 3/4 density) but multiplied 3x and youve got a good picture of England. The average housing area is the smallest in Europe (yes, even Albania or Moldova) and way below anything in North America, even 25% smaller than the Japanese. This is exacerbated in London with housing as small/ smaller as Paris or NYC - but with more people in them. The place is densifying like never before, even despite 1/3 of the city being parkland:










To cut it short the 'natural' outflow to the suburbs that balances out the inflow of other developed cities has been stemmed in London thanks to legislation, with the builders forced to develop in the city rather than outside it. Also throw in the 3 biggest waves of immigration the country's ever seen within the last decade, most of whom end up in the city, and the current baby boom. Also the capital has become far more attractive to other Brits, with increased profile and all the bright lights that draw in the young, and all the jobs in a recession (the population boom is echoed in the other big cities round the country). Living area is so crowded now, and so many people moving in that new legislation is being forced through to open up the protected Green Belt, once a sanctity. More people move into apartments, and more multistorey blocks are built than houses in the country, thanks to the draw of the cities rather than the suburbs.

A sharp drop in outflow and a record high in inflow had been noted as late as 2009, with much fuss made over in govt papers to build more in London. - But even then their stats were way off the mark, when the 2011 census came through the size of the growth was almost double what they were already concerned about.

2009 stats put it that the city had grown 430,000. In reality it had grown to 850,000 two years later.

http://data.london.gov.uk/documents/FocusOnLondon-PopulationAndMigration.pdf


'suburbanisation' London style - instead of vast blanketing tracts of housing people are forced into small high density developments surrounded by protected countryside - check out the light pink 'peppering' of new builds across the deteriorating Green Belt. Counting these as exurbs London counts 20.3 million in 10,500 sq miles (with the central urban area at 9.5 million). Now even those are full so many are returning to the city, or their children are.


----------



## Elnerico (Aug 12, 2009)

I think what Isaidso is referring to is the fact that these charts are being a bit selective with the stats. When they count London they are using an area around 1,570 km^2 while Toronto's area is only 630 km^2. A better and more similar comparison is to use Toronto's urban area which is 1,750 km^2 which is much closer to what is used for London. Using this area the population change 2001-2011 is closer to 750K for Toronto and not 133K using the other method.


----------



## Elnerico (Aug 12, 2009)

tita01 said:


> how many u|c 10 storey up in New York City , Chicago , or L.A?


Toronto about 143 U/C
New York about 60 U/C
Chicago about 14 U/C
L.A. About 4 U/C

These are approximate


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever thought about Monterrey metropolitan area? Currently, it's Mexico's most active city with more than 30 buildings currently under construction. It even has a stadium and urban renewal projects.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Elnerico said:


> I think what Isaidso is referring to is the fact that these charts are being a bit selective with the stats. When they count London they are using an area around 1,570 km^2 while Toronto's area is only 630 km^2. A better and more similar comparison is to use Toronto's urban area which is 1,750 km^2 which is much closer to what is used for London. Using this area the population change 2001-2011 is closer to 750K for Toronto and not 133K using the other method.


Ah, I see. But still if youre gonna count outside the official limits London's also grew, (for the CSA in total it grew 1 million+ outside the city limits, and 850K within it).


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Elnerico said:


> Toronto about 143 U/C
> New York about 60 U/C
> Chicago about 14 U/C
> L.A. About 4 U/C
> ...


thanks


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

From Jakarta City Compilation thread in World Development forum, we listed U/C projects in Jakarta City (as single city, excludes surrounding cities as metropolitan area). Currently there are 202 U/C projects covered and periodically updated by Indonesian forumers.


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

^^
Cool :cheers2: 
How many of those are above 50 floors ?


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> The result is now Brits have some of the smallest living space in the developed world, shrinking 40% over 40 years, and despite being a green and pleasant land - England would be the 4th most crowded country (over 20 million) in the world.


That is also because of the small height of the houses/buildings. Look at some Israeli cities: much denser than London, but in some of those 10 or 20 story buildings, apartments are often larger than even two detached homes in the UK.


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

deekshith said:


> ^^
> Cool :cheers2:
> How many of those are above 50 floors ?


As far as I concerned, on going projects (either land prep or U/C)


> Sudirman Center | 53fl
> District 8 | 51fl + 51fl + 61fl
> Rasuna Tower | 63fl
> GCNM Tower | 51fl + 55fl
> ...


And most waited Supertalls, not listed among those 202 projects (still planned), but IMO worth to mention.


> Signature Tower | 111fl
> Pertamina Energy Tower | 80fl
> Peruri 88 | 88fl
> Jakarta Tower | Freestanding structure (On Hold)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Robi_damian said:


> That is also because of the small height of the houses/buildings. Look at some Israeli cities: much denser than London, but in some of those 10 or 20 story buildings, apartments are often larger than even two detached homes in the UK.


Yep, a large chunk of the 2 storey housing you see in london, of endless Victorian terraces, are made up of house-shares and apartments. In effect even the small is being subdivided up. Its reached such extremes now entire families are living in illegal garages and breeze-block sheds built in tiny back gardens. Youll see them on Google Earth, not just the poor, but students and young professionals too. For the rich, people are even converting walk-in wardrobes.

State of the population and property crisis:









The extremes of the bubble by 2007:

Studio flat 7ft6 by 3ft 4, formerly a wardrobe, with a toilet under the shower, sold $210,000 and rented out at $290 per week to a 5ft tall woman: 










6ft by 12ft room, 'unfurnished' $345,000










Basically you cant really build that tall in London due to the historicism, hence the densification of living space.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

some 200m + in manila

MANILA | Movenpick | 312 | 70 fl | U/C
MANILA | Startford Residences | 312m | 76 fl |	U/C
MANILA | Two & Three Central | 200m | 51 fl | U/C
MANILA | St. Regis Residences | 200m | 52 fl | 210m | 55 fl |U/C
MANILA | Milano Residences | 200m | 53 fl | U/C ‎
MANILA | Edades Tower and Garden Villas | 205m | 53 fl | U/C ‎
MANILA | The Royalton | 230m | 65 fl | U/C 
MANILA | Park Terraces | 210m | 59 fl | U/C ‎
MANILA | The Viridian Tower at Greenhills | 200m | 53 fl | U/C
MANILA | Trump Tower Manila | 250m | 60 fl | U/C ‎
MANILA | Net Metropolis | 205m | 48 fl | 140m | 28 fl | U/C ‎
MANILA | The Suites at One Bonifacio High Street | 220m | 63 fl | U/C
MANILA | Shangri-la at the Fort | 250m | 61 fl | U/C ‎
MANILA | Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila | 250m | 66 fl | U/C ‎ 
MANILA | BDO Corporate Center Ortigas | 210m | 47 fl | U/C ‎
MANILA | One Shangri-la Place | 227m | 64 fl x 2 | U/C ‎
MANILA | Grand Riviera Suites | 230m | 57 fl | U/C ‎
MANILA | The Knightsbridge Residences | 220m | 68 fl | T/O ‎
MANILA | Discovery Primea | 239m | 68 fl | U/C 
MANILA | Alphaland Makati Place | 55 fl | 50 fl | 37 fl | U/C
MANILA | The Shang Salcedo | 220m | 65 fl | U/C ‎
MANILA | Gramercy Residences | 250m | 820ft | 73 fl | T/O ‎

manila needs more supertall


----------



## Candido (Aug 5, 2012)

A lot of Latin American cities are engineering very much nowadays. Specially those in Brazil and Chile.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> Ah, I see. But still if youre gonna count outside the official limits London's also grew, (for the CSA in total it grew 1 million+ outside the city limits, and 850K within it).


Yes, it's best to compare apples to apples. So London + southeast England grew by about 1.85 million?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Elnerico said:


> Toronto about 143 U/C
> New York about 60 U/C
> Chicago about 14 U/C
> L.A. About 4 U/C
> ...


I realize you weren't asked about Mexico City, but is it accurate to say that Mexico City would be 2nd behind Toronto?


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ according to Emporis it has 88 buildings U/C

But those web pages are not very well informed, there are tons of projects in *Mexico City* that are not considered, because it is a residential project or because it is an unknown zone in the same city.


According to skyscrapercity mexican forumers

*There are 142 projects in the city, which comprehend 413 Towers or highrises, *without counting small projects all over the city from 5 - 10 floors *

(2006 information)*

Reforma (Cuauhtemoc): 16 Projects, 22 Towers

Santa Fe (Cuajimalpa): 25 Projects, 100 Towers

Bosques de las Lomas (Miguel Hidalgo): 11 Projects, 46 Towers

Polanco (Miguel Hidalgo): 21 Projects, 70 Towers

Interlomas (Huixquilucan): 20 Projects, 50 Towers

Bosque Real (Huixquilucan, Edo de Mexico): 18 Projects, 56 Towers

Lomas Country Club (Huixquilucan): 6 Projects, 19 Towers

Lomas de Chapultepec (Miguel Hidalgo): 6 Projects, 9 Towers 

Others (Condesa, Roma, Florida, etc): 17 Projects, 33 Towers





Today there are more projects under constrution because 5 years ago there were zones like Nuevo Polanco, Insurgentes Sur or the northern zone of the city, which almost had no movement and now have a lot of new complex in construction, as well as the central part of the city, where there used to be many small construcitions and now there are a lot of big project U/C.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

San Francisco (city-proper) does not even come close to having the most construction going on...but by our standards we are having a construction boom. There are dozens of projects under construction right now, with 24 tower cranes up around the city. There are maybe a dozen more highrises and midrises planned to go up soon, so the number of cranes will be rising throughout the year.

Here are the largest buildings under construction right now:

One Rincon Hill north tower - 541' / 165m / 50 floors
10th and Market tower 1 - 350' / 107m / 35 floors
10th and Market tower 2 - 240' / 70m / 22 floors
Trinity Plaza tower 2 - 240' / 70m / 24 floors
55 Ninth Street - 170' / 52m / 17 floors
Foundry Square III - 145' / 44m / 10 floors
1285 Sutter - 140' / 43m / 14 floors

after that there are a bunch of midrises in the 5-9 story range. Here are the tallest buildings to recently complete construction:

City College Chinatown Campus - 215' / 66m / 14 floors
Madrone - 170' / 52m / 16 floors

And here are the tallest buildings that are likely to start construction sometime this year:

Transbay Tower - 1,070' / 326m / 60 floors
45 Lansing - 450' / 137m / 45 floors
340 Fremont - 440' / 134m / 40 floors
375 Fremont - 400' / 122m / 40 floors
201 Folsom tower 1 - 400' / 122m / 43 floors
201 Folsom tower 2 - 350' / 114m / 38 floors
350 Mission - 350' / 114m / 27 floors
222 Second - 350' / 114m / 26 floors
Trinity Plaza tower 3 - 240' / 70m / 24 floors
942 Mission - 152' / 46m / 15 floors
1036 Mission - 140' / 43m / 13 floors
1312 Mission - 120' / 37m / 11 floors

And there are also some mid rises planned to go up in addition to those.


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Some people here would say, our city has the most number of ongoing constructions in the world. I hope you could back up the claim like what sector/s will benefit such constructions? Or what drives such construction boom? Or we need a separate thread for that?

This is just an example, by 2016, Philippines is all set to achieve $25B revenue from BPO industry and expect to employ additional 300,000 employees. As there is a big demand for this sector, some country's CBD's are building more and more office buildings to cater this demand resulting to construction boom!


----------



## Richard0son (Jan 15, 2013)

I was thingking it to have about a thousand major and minor high-rise construction going-on at the moment.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

calaguyo said:


> Some people here would say, our city has the most number of ongoing constructions in the world. I hope you could back up the claim like what sector/s will benefit such constructions? Or what drives such construction boom? Or we need a separate thread for that?
> 
> This is just an example, by 2016, Philippines is all set to achieve $25B revenue from BPO industry and expect to employ additional 300,000 employees. As there is a big demand for this sector, some country's CBD's are building more and more office buildings to cater this demand resulting to construction boom!


But not all of these office buildings cater to BPO but also *local and multinational companies with industries and various services or industries* in The Philippines.

Zuellig Building in Makati is one of the latest Grade-A office buildings to be completed. And it has a strict policy not to rent any office space to any BPO oriented companies.

Many of the construction boom in this country are certainly not office buildings but mid-rise or high-rise residential blocks whether it is an apartment building or a condominium.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

tita01 said:


> some 200m + in manila
> 
> MANILA | Movenpick | 312 | 70 fl | U/C
> MANILA | Startford Residences | 312m | 76 fl |	U/C
> ...


Gramercy is 302m. Who told you that? Milo? If it was 250m I should have changed the data a long time ago!


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Manila-X said:


> Gramercy is 302m. Who told you that? Milo? If it was 250m I should have changed the data a long time ago!


Then you must change the data now. It actual height is 250m by CPI. Or you have your own measurement?


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Manila-X said:


> Gramercy is 302m. Who told you that? Milo? If it was 250m I should have changed the data a long time ago!


ok , based on CTBUH.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

If you would list the top 100 cities with most contruction in the world over half of list would be Chinese cities.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Elnerico said:


> Toronto about 143 U/C
> New York about 60 U/C
> Chicago about 14 U/C
> L.A. About 4 U/C
> ...


Queretaro(6th), Puebla(5th), Monterrey(4rd), and Mexico City (2nd) should be in this list too....


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

tita01 said:


> what about new york city?


New York's got slightly less but consistently larger projects (lots of supertalls) than Toronto (typically 50 story condos). But Toronto's got more of them but both are close number wise.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

In London, the multi-billion dollar projects currently under construction include:


*Crossrail*
- East/west rail line through London
- Largest construction project in Europe
- £15 billion ($24 bn)

*Thameslink Programme*
- North/south rail line through London
- £6 billion ($9.5 bn)

*Heathrow Terminal 2*
- New terminal for Heathrow
- £2.5 billion ($4 bn)

*Kidbrooke Regeneration*
- New residential neighbourhood in Kidbrooke, Greenwich.
- £1 billion ($1.6 bn)

*Aylesbury Regeneration*
- New residential neighbourhood in Walworth, Southwark.
- £2.5 billion ($4 bn)

*Elephant & Castle Regeneration*
- Redevelopment of the Elephant & Castle area in Southwark.
- £1.5 billion ($2.4 bn)

*Greenwich Peninsula*
- Transformation of the Greenwich Peninsula, Greenwich.
- £5 billion ($7.9 bn)

*Stratford City*
- Transformation of Stratford, Newham.
- £4 billion ($6.3 bn)

*King's Cross Central*
- Transformation of the King's Cross locale.
- £2 billion ($3.1 bn)

*London Gateway*
- New port for London
- £1.5 billion ($2.4 bn)

*Brent Cross/Cricklewood*
- Regeneration of Brent Cross/Cricklewood locale
- £4.5 billion ($7 bn)



etc.

Emporis lists 152 under construction, the tallest of which is the Shard (topped out, finishing off).


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*World's Boomtowns*

I've been lurking around the forums for quite a while this week and I've come to the conclusion that northern Chinese cities are experiencing the most number of construction activities.

Tianjin and Dalian are building like crazy nowadays. I mean, they seem to look like Dubai during its boom days.

Toronto comes to mind as another market that has experienced overbuilding in the last five years.

Also, it's amazing how London continues to build despite the fact that the British economy might experience a triple-dip recession.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't forget Panama!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Also, it's amazing how London continues to build despite the fact that the British economy might experience a triple-dip recession.


Yep the downturn is partly what's fueling the population boom and subsequent housing crisis as everyone tries to find work in the cities.


----------



## Spocket (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a very difficult question to answer.
I see a lot of people have listed Dubai as probably having the most highrises under construction but this is undoubtedly not the case. As a ratio *maybe* it does but in overall numbers , no , not a chance.

Don't forget that most of the world doesn't build houses when somebody wants a new home. In places such as India and particularly China , virtually any given city will have dozens if not hundreds of highrises under construction at any time. In places such as that where the population is incredibly high and dense , there's no choice but to build up.

Now , we're not counting only high rise construction here but rather all forms. Your average Chinese city is a forest of cranes on the fringes.

Dubai may be building the most extravagant , biggest , best , and tallest but in terms of construction alone , the Asian cities further east are undoubtedly putting it to shame.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Yep Chinese megacities have to house up to 2000 newcomers a day, 7000 in the most extreme cases in 2003 (when the settlement hukou laws were relaxed), without resorting to shantytowns or highrise slums. The answer is mass development on the outskirts.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ the spliff fairy*

^^I think any given Chinese metropolis hasn't had the same scale of construction that Dubai experienced during its peak in the middle of the year 2006. I say Dalian (2012), Tianjin (2011), Chongqing (2010), Beijing (2006-07) and Shanghai (1997-2000) may have nearly reached the levels of overbuilding of Dubai (2006) but none has surpassed it. :cheers:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^I think any given Chinese metropolis hasn't had the same scale of construction that Dubai experienced during its peak in the middle of the year 2006. I say Dalian (2012), Tianjin (2011), Chongqing (2010), Beijing (2006-07) and Shanghai (1997-2000) may have nearly reached the levels of overbuilding of Dubai (2006) but none has surpassed it. :cheers:


I think Shenzhen 10-20 years ago had more construction.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ VECTROTALENZIS*

^^ Yeah. Maybe you're right. 

How could I have forgotten Shenzhen's miraculous boom in the 90s?!

BTW, do you have pictures of how it might have looked during those years? :?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

In terms of the tallests...i think it's between NYC and Dubai..


----------



## Cho oyo (Dec 6, 2012)

Shenzhen


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

-Corey- said:


> In terms of the tallests...i think it's between NYC and Dubai..


NYC?


----------



## jackclarck (Feb 22, 2013)

no doubt about that Dubai is one of the mega structure city all around the word. lots of construction done in recent years and still its continuously increasing day by day.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ The point is that there are so many Chinese cities building supertalls like crazy currently, even taller then WTC1


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

...


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

são paulo has a lot of them.....look at são bernardo....a neighbor city from são paulo...
despite the most of buildings are commieblocks...


FelipeMacedo said:


> Vou postar alguns edifícios que estão em projeto, construção ou prontos aqui em São Bernardo do Campo...
> 
> Grand Ville São Bernardo
> 
> ...


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student (Oct 16, 2006)

*Zaha Hadid's New Wonderland in China - Changsha Meixihu Culture and Art Center*

China is BOOMING!











Zaha Hadid Architects have released images and video of their new project in China, the Changsha Meixihu International Culture and Art Center. The project 
is located in the capital of the south central chinese province of hunan. The massive urban project, which broke ground in October, is a campus of 
organic sculpted buildings which are semi-independent, but speak a uniform architectural language. 

See additional images and an awesome video - http://bit.ly/Yg1jXn


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

*Booming Manila!*

I don't know how construction in Metro Manila fare with Chinese or US cities. But when I visited Manila weeks ago, it looks like a big construction site:


















































































Thanks to skyscraper2012, reyvil888, OSP, hoppee1121!!


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Manila, massive redevelopment! 



crossboneka said:


> or this?



Thanks to crossboneka!


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

A.U.S. arch. Student said:


> China is BOOMING!


Now imagine a full city housing 10 million people built in the style of Zaha Hadid.

That would be incredible!


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking at the pictures from england and recalling my visits to england some years ago, it is striking how it resemble the living conditions in a country like Vietnam.

The need for highrises on the same scale as in China is clear. This goes for alot of cities in northern europe too in fact! Like the scandinavian capitals, amsterdam and brussels. And Paris is bound to see a huge surge in the comming years too as France has the highest birth rates in europe and immigration is high.

Somehow it doesn't seem to me that there is a building boom at all right now. The problem is just that land prices are too high, so this is a government issue if something is to be done...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Miami*'s heating up again with over 100 towers in development, several multibillion dollar megadevelopments underway or on the boards, and several new towers vying for city's tallest.









Brickell CityCentre, a 7 tower megadevelopment currently under construction.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^I think any given Chinese metropolis hasn't had the same scale of construction that Dubai experienced during its peak in the middle of the year 2006. I say Dalian (2012), Tianjin (2011), Chongqing (2010), Beijing (2006-07) and Shanghai (1997-2000) may have nearly reached the levels of overbuilding of Dubai (2006) but none has surpassed it. :cheers:


if you are only talking about supertalls.


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

Metro Manila's 200+ highrise and skyscrapers..and one supertall..kay: talk about 2020 skyline drastic make-over..


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

Bannor said:


> Now imagine a full city housing 10 million people built in the style of Zaha Hadid.
> 
> That would be incredible!


^^
t'would be very dramatic from afar..and very sleek street-wise..


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Right now i bet it`s Tianjin.

There are dozens of buildings with 200m+ under construction at the same time.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

100m +  



isaidso said:


> Under construction
> 
> Manila 197
> Mumbai 136
> ...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, obviously I will go with Manila!


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Bannor said:


> Looking at the pictures from england and recalling my visits to england some years ago, it is striking how it resemble the living conditions in a country like Vietnam.
> 
> The need for highrises on the same scale as in China is clear. This goes for alot of cities in northern europe too in fact! Like the scandinavian capitals, amsterdam and brussels. And Paris is bound to see a huge surge in the comming years too as France has the highest birth rates in europe and immigration is high.
> 
> Somehow it doesn't seem to me that there is a building boom at all right now. The problem is just that land prices are too high, so this is a government issue if something is to be done...


The planning in China is not soemthing to be copied. Density is not just about building tall.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Dahlis said:


> The planning in China is not soemthing to be copied. Density is not just about building tall.


You built tall in order to free up space for greenery. So you can have both density and grenery.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's the updated list for highrise construction in San Francisco. Like I said before, not that impressive compared to Chinese cities (or any big Asian cities it seems, not to mention places like Dubai, Moscow, Istanbul, etc), but there is plenty going on. More than most cities in the US:

Highrises under construction:

One Rincon Hill north tower - 541' / 165m / 50 floors
350 Mission - 455' / 139m / 30 floors
45 Lansing - 450' / 137m / 39 floors
10th and Market tower 1 - 393' / 120m / 35 floors (topped out)
535 Mission - 380' / 116m / 27 floors 
Trinity Plaza tower 2 - 240' / 70m / 24 floors (topped out)
10th and Market tower 2 - 220' / 67m / 22 floors (topped out)
55 Ninth Street - 170' / 52m / 17 floors (topped out)
Foundry Square III - 145' / 44m / 10 floors (topped out)
1285 Sutter - 140' / 43m / 14 floors (topped out)


Highrises that have been approved, and are likely to start construction either sometime this year or next year:

Transbay Tower - 1,070' / 326m / 60 floors 
181 Fremont - 802' / 240m / 54 floors (demolition)
375 Fremont - 450' / 137m / 40 floors
340 Fremont - 440' / 134m / 40 floors 
201 Folsom tower 1 - 400' / 122m / 43 floors (site prep)
201 Folsom tower 2 - 350' / 114m / 38 floors (site prep)
222 Second - 350' / 114m / 26 floors (site prep)
Transbay blocks 6/7 - 300' / 91m / 32 floors
Trinity Plaza tower 3 - 240' / 70m / 24 floors (site prep)
942 Mission - 152' / 46m / 15 floors (site prep)
1036 Mission - 140' / 43m / 13 floors
1312 Mission - 120' / 37m / 11 floors


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

tita01 said:


> 100m +


 Tokyo 23 wards
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/tokyo-kensetu/tokyo-ing-menu.htm


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> You built tall in order to free up space for greenery. So you can have both density and grenery.


Cant beat traditional block structure. 1960s style tower blocks in parks is not a modern way to build.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

tita01 said:


> 100m +


13 in London:

*1.* Riverside South 1 (U/C) (236m)

*2.* The Leadenhall Building (T/O) (225m)

*3.* Riverside South 2 (U/C) (189m)

*4.* The Tower, One St George Wharf (T/O) (181m)

*5.* 20 Fenchurch Street (T/O) (160m)

*6.* South Bank Tower (U/C) (155m)

*7.* Baltimore Tower (U/C) (150m)

*8.* Providence Tower (U/C) (136m)

*9.* Saffron Square (U/C) (134m)

*10.* Spirit of Stratford (T/O) (133m)

*11.* One The Elephant (U/C) (133m)

*12.* 25 Churchill Place (T/O) (130m)

*13.* Lexicon (U/C) (120m)


Aside from highrises, these are the +£1 billion ($1.6bn) developments under construction, not including transport or infrastructure projects:

*1.* Nine Elms project: £15 billion ($23bn)

*2.* Greenwich Peninsula project: £5 billion ($7.7bn)

*3.* Canada Water project: £4 billion ($6.2bn)

*4.* Canning Town & Custom House project: £3.7 billion ($5.7bn)

*5.* Wembley City project: £3.4 billion ($5.3bn)

*6.* Aylesbury project: £2.5 billion ($3.9bn)

*7.* Nova Victoria project: £2.2 billion ($3.4bn)

*8.* King's Cross project: £2 billion ($3.1bn)

*9.* Elephant and Castle project: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

*10.* The International Quarter project: £1.3 billion ($2bn)

*11.* Royal Arsenal Riverside project: £1.2 billion ($1.9bn)

*12.* East Village project: £1.1 billion ($1.7bn)

*13.* Kidbrooke Village project: £1 billion ($1.6bn)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^what if you do include the transport and infrastructure?


----------



## rsrikanth05 (Mar 12, 2009)

As far as I can say, there is always something up in Bombay and Madras. Always! Primarily commercial structures and transport infrastructure.


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

CHINA, INDIA, UAE. That takes probably 99.99999999999999% of all construction right now in the world.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Puppetgeneral said:


> CHINA, INDIA, UAE. That takes probably 99.99999999999999% of all construction right now in the world.


I think you need to look at the data. China and India are building a crap load of buildings, but there are a number of other countries that are too.


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Almost 30,000 new construction for the Philippines! Not bad!



Cisten18 said:


> Private sector spent P66B for construction in Q2
> 
> CONSTRUCTION projects undertaken by the private sector nationwide amounted to P66.4 billion in the second quarter of 2013, preliminary results of the Construction Statistics from Approved Building Permits recently released by the National Statistics Office (NSO) showed.
> 
> ...


----------

